# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Lek Zogu me se fundi ka nje strehe..

## Brari

me ne fund i biri i themeluesit te Shtetit Shqiptar.. ka nje shtepi ne atdheun e tije..

me mire vone se kurre..

i lumte berishes..



--

GSH..



Trashëgimtari i fronit shpëton nga qeraja, kthehet prona e parë 

Familja Mbretërore rimerr Pallatin e Princeshave

Avokati: Pritet formalisht vendimi



------------------

Blerina Gjoka 

Pas 60 vjetësh, fati ka dashur që trashëgimtari i mbretit Ahmet Zogu, Leka Zogu i Parë, të rikthehet në rezidencën e parë mbretërore të të atit, në Pallatin e Vjetër. Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës ka liruar vend dje për pronarin e vërtetë të godinës, trashëgimtarin e fronit mbretëror dhe familjen e tij. Rikthimi i pallatit është bërë me miratimin e kryeministrit Sali Berisha, pas kërkesës së bërë nga familja mbre-tërore, e cila që prej disa vjetësh po jeton me qira në një rezidencë jashtë Tiranës. 
Ky pallat ka një histori të vjetër, ai ka qenë pronë e Esat Pashë Toptanit, daja i Ahmet Zogut. Esat Pashë Toptani ia dhuroi këtë pallat motrës së tij, Nënës Mbretëreshë dhe që prej asaj kohe godina u bë rezidenca e parë e Zogut pas kurorëzimit të tij si mbret i shqiptarëve. Pas shpërnguljes së Zogut në pallatin e ri mbretëror (sot Pallati i Brigadave), ky pallat u quajt Pallati i Princeshave, pasi në të jetonin motrat e Mbretit Zogu I-ë. 
Që nga dita e djeshme, në ambientet e kësaj ndërtesë do të jetojnë pasardhësit e mbretit. Avokati i Familjes Mbretërore Shefqet Dizdari, tregon për Gazetën Shqiptare kontaktet me stafin e kryeministrit Berisha për të marrë këtë pronë. Ai pranon se nga ana ligjore ky pallat vazhdon të jetë në proçedurat e kthimit, ndërsa konkretisht ai i është kthyer familjes me mirëkuptim të kryeministrit, për të mos lejuar që familja mbretërore të vazhdonte të jetonte me qira.
Zoti Dizdari si arriti Familja mbretërore të merrte një nga pronat më të rëndësishme të saj?
Aty familja mbretërore shqiptare ka patur një nga pallatet e saja, siç quhet pallati i vjetër mbretëror në qendër të Tiranës. Për shkak se familja mbretërore po jeton me qira, u kërkua një zgjidhje nga qeveria dhe nën nismën e kryeministrit dhe stafit të tij, u gjet mirëkuptimi dhe u realizua sistemimi përfundimtar i trashëgimtarëve të familjes mbretërore shqiptare. Ky sistemim u bë në një nga pronat e tyre. Kjo që ndodhi ishte një akt i domosdoshëm dhe një akt i madh moral nga ana e kryeministrit Sali Berisha. Ishte gjithashtu një veprim i duhur ligjor që kjo familje me dinjitet të sistemohet në një nga pronat e veta. 
Sa kohë keni që kontaktoni me kryeministrin Berisha për këtë çështje dhe a u ka premtuar ai kthimin e pronave të tjera?
Ne kemi kontaktuar me stafin e kryeministrit Berisha prej më pak se një muaj. Normalisht kryeministri nuk mund të kthejë pronat, pasi këtë e bën Komisioni i njohjes së pronave. Qeveria de facto e sistemoi këtë familje në një nga ish- pronat e tyre. Ndërsa kthimi i saj de jure është në proçedurat ligjore në komision, së bashku me të tjerat. Domethënë de jure do të vendosë komisioni dhe pritet të jetë një vendim shumë i afërt. 
Avokat Dizdari na flisni pak për përmasat e kësaj prone, pasi mendohet se në sipërfaqen e Pallatit të Vjetër ku është sot Instituti i Monumenteve, futet dhe Kisha Katolike?
Objekti ka një sipërfaqe 32 mijë metra katrorë, ku janë të përfshira trualli mbi të cilin është ngritur Hotel Dajti, Kisha Katolike, kinema Milenium 2 dhe godina e pallatit. Ne kemi bërë aplikimin pranë komisionit dhe presim të merret vendimi. 
Cili është pretendimi i Familjes Mbretërore për Kishën, ose përse Hotel Dajti-n?
Ne sot morëm vetëm godinën e pallatit, kur të jepet verdikti final, do gjendet rrugëzgjidhja me Kishën. Ose shteti do të kompesojë familjen mbretërore për këtë truall, ose do të zgjidhet me kishën. Ndërkaq ambientet e kinemasë do të lirohen pasi ajo ka qenë godinë e përdorur nga princeshat. Ndërsa për Hotel Dajti-n familja mbretërore është pronare e truallit dhe si e tillë ka të drejtën e parablerjes. Kjo do të thotë, se në qoftë se shteti vendos që hotelin tia nënshtrojë procesit të privatizimit, na ofrohet ne të parëve për ta blerë. Pronari i truallit nuk merr çmimin e ankandit, por e blen me vlerën që caktojnë ekspertët.
Cila është prona që pritet të marrë Familja Mbretërore pas Pallatit të Vjetër?
Mendojmë se do të jetë vila në Durrës dhe prona të tjera që do të jenë të lira. Siç është ish-plazhi i familjes mbretërore në Durrës, aty ku janë sot trupat e NATO-s, poshtë Kampit të Pionerëve. 

Pronat në qendër
Familja mbretërore ka qenë pronare e sipërfaqes prej 32 mijë metra katrorë, ku janë të përfshira trualli mbi të cilin është ngritur Hotel Dajti, Kisha Katolike, kinema Milenium 2 dhe godina e pallatit (të princeshave).

Millenium II
Avokati i familjes mbretërore thotë që pritet të lirohen edhe ambjentet e Kinema Millenium II në Tiranë sepse ato ishin ambjentet që përdoreshin nga princeshat

Hotel Dajti
Familja mbretërore është pronare e truallit ku është ndërtuar Hotel Dajti dhe si e tillë ka të drejtën e parablerjes. Kjo do të thotë, se në qoftë se shteti vendos që hotelin tia nënshtrojë procesit të privatizimit, na ofrohet ne të parëve për ta blerë

Katedralia Katolike
Dizdari, avokati i familjes mbretërore thotë se shteti duhet të kompesojë për truallin ku është ndërtuar kisha katolike në rast të kundërt kjo çështje do të zgjidhet me kishën.



----

----------


## Blue_sky

C'eshte kjo idiotesi?
Eshte monument kulture,eshte pasuri historike e popullit shqiptar dhe jo e Leka Zogut.Ishte dashur te ngelte pallat muze ku gjeneratat e reja te shkonin dhe te vizitonin nje pjese te historise te popullit tone,eshte barbarizem ky.
Sipas principeve te Berishes pallatet mbreterore ne France,Rusi,Austri etj ju deshkan kthyer pasardhesve?Pse jo?Ta kthejne ne kafe!

Mire qe Leka Zogu pretendon pronat e te atit,por ate qe i ati i vodhi ne Shqiperi para se ta linte ne mizerie ku e ka cuar?Familja mbreterore ne Shqiperi para se te kerkoje te drejta prone duhet te ktheje pasurine e vjedhur pastaj te vije e te ver kufinjte se ku ka pasur banjot i Ahmeti.

Berisha me shoke duhet te kuptojne qe pasuria kulturore e Shqiperise s'eshte prone private e tija dhe e Lekes por e popullit.

----------


## Toro

> C'eshte kjo idiotesi?
> Eshte monument kulture,eshte pasuri historike e popullit shqiptar dhe jo e Leka Zogut.Ishte dashur te ngelte pallat muze ku gjeneratat e reja te shkonin dhe te vizitonin nje pjese te historise te popullit tone,eshte barbarizem ky.
> Sipas principeve te Berishes pallatet mbreterore ne France,Rusi,Austri etj ju deshkan kthyer pasardhesve?Pse jo?Ta kthejne ne kafe!
> 
> Mire qe Leka Zogu pretendon pronat e te atit,por ate qe i ati i vodhi ne Shqiperi para se ta linte ne mizerie ku e ka cuar?Familja mbreterore ne Shqiperi para se te kerkoje te drejta prone duhet te ktheje pasurine e vjedhur pastaj te vije e te ver kufinjte se ku ka pasur banjot i Ahmeti.
> 
> Berisha me shoke duhet te kuptojne qe pasuria kulturore e Shqiperise s'eshte prone private e tija dhe e Lekes por e popullit.


Therret hajduti "Kapeni hajdutin"!

Monument kulture? Dakort, po ta administroje i zoti qe i takon, jo "populli" , pra askushi!
Cfare vodhi i ati i Lekes? Urdhero na sill fakte...Na sill pra cilen pikerisht depozite ari vodhi, cfare sasie kishte dhe kujt i takonte!

Te gjitha dmth cfare ka pasur Zogu na paskan qene te popullit...Dhe ato qe kishin tregetaret e para 1945 na paskeshin qene te popullit.....Dhe tokat na paskan qene te popullit ...Po mire ta marre vesh une, "ky populli" na qenka figure abstrakte keshtu? A nuk jane 1, 2 apo 100, 1 milione individe qe perbejne popullin? Familja e Leka Zogut nuk qenka pjese e "popullit" keshtu?

----------


## panchovilla

> Therret hajduti "Kapeni hajdutin"!
> 
> Monument kulture? Dakort, po ta administroje i zoti qe i takon, jo "populli" , pra askushi!
> Cfare vodhi i ati i Lekes? Urdhero na sill fakte...Na sill pra cilen pikerisht depozite ari vodhi, cfare sasie kishte dhe kujt i takonte!
> 
> Te gjitha dmth cfare ka pasur Zogu na paskan qene te popullit...Dhe ato qe kishin tregetaret e para 1945 na paskeshin qene te popullit.....Dhe tokat na paskan qene te popullit ...Po mire ta marre vesh une, "ky populli" na qenka figure abstrakte keshtu? A nuk jane 1, 2 apo 100, 1 milione individe qe perbejne popullin? Familja e Leka Zogut nuk qenka pjese e "popullit" keshtu?


Po o burr akoma akuzojne me ato akuzat e komunistave te pas luftes se dyte. Duhet te jemi me objektive. Duhet te rishikohet historia e shkruar nga komunistat.

----------


## Blue_sky

Ahmet Zogu ka qene thjeshte nje diktator.Ai nuk e krijoi Shqiperine, pavaresia e Shqiperise e shpall ne 1912 nga Ismail Qemali.Pavaresi dhe shtetesi jane dy koncepte qe qendrojne larg njera tjetres njerez !Zgjedhjet e para demokratike u fituan nga demokrati Fan Noli.Ahmeti yne  i humbi!Zogu nuk mund te fitonte zgjedhjet ne forme te lire ndaj hypi ne fuqi me force.Mbac ca vitesh deklaroi veten Mbreti i Shqiperise dhe ktheu veten ne diktator.
Ai s’ishte gje vecse nje instrument i Italise.Protestoi kunder pushtimit per arsye te buxhetit te tije vetjak dhe jo per shqiptaret.
Ai vodhi thesarin e shtetit per qellime personale,ai vrau me mijera rome
Nese Enver Hoxhi beri ate qe ai MENDONTE qe ishte mire per Shqiperine,Ahmet Zogu beri ate qe ishte me ne favor te buxhetit te tije.Zogu eshte nje nga figurat me negative te historise te Shqiperise madje me negative se Hoxha.Po mos te kishte patur nje Zog,s'do kishte patur nje Hoxha!

Pronat e tija Ahmet zogu me familje i ka marre me kohe ne kallupe te arte atehere kur vodhi Shqiperine,atehere kur e shiti,atehere kur iku.Ahmet Zogu ka qene nje nga faktoret kryesor qe coi ne instalimin e komunizmit ne Shqiperi.Shqiperia ngeli ne varferi,kerkoi zgjidhjen e problemeve te saja ne oratoret e kohes si psh Enver Hoxha,i dha besimin,pjesa tjeter eshte histori e qarte per te gjithe!Ai qe me flet pro Zogut ketu eshte komunist nga dora me e keqe!

----------


## panchovilla

Zogu ka ardhur me force pasi Fan Noli pati ardhur me force. Kurse per vjedhjen e thesarit edhe per gjerat tjera qe i thua me cka i argumenton? Historia e komunistave nuk eshte argument. Cka thone historianet e huaj per kete teme?

----------


## Blue_sky

Mund ta provosh qe Ahmet Zogu NUK ka grabitur thesarin e Shqiperise?Per te kunderten ka fakte te dokumentuara te cilat madje i kam patur dhe ne dore.

Fan Noli ka ardhur ne pushtet ne forme DEMOKRATIKE.Nese ti ve ne dyshim figuren dhe arritjet e Fan Nolit per njerez si Ahmet Zogu atehere te me falesh,ti s'je bashkebisedues i denje per te vazhduar me tutje.Une ty mesime historie se kam vene nder mend te te jap.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## panchovilla

> Mund ta provosh qe Ahmet Zogu NUK ka grabitur thesarin e Shqiperise?Per te kunderten ka fakte te dokumentuara te cilat madje i kam patur dhe ne dore.
> 
> Fan Noli ka ardhur ne pushtet ne forme DEMOKRATIKE.Nese ti ve ne dyshim figuren dhe arritjet e Fan Nolit per njerez si Ahmet Zogu atehere te me falesh,ti s'je bashkebisedues i denje per te vazhduar me tutje.Une ty mesime historie se kam vene nder mend te te jap.


Ec mor se ti i jep mesime historie injorantevee jo mua. Ty te paskan rene dokumentet ne dore. Me ben per te qesh :buzeqeshje: 
Nese s'do te diskutosh mos diskuto. Por te them edhe njehere ku jane argumentet?

----------


## Humdinger

Na u dogj "xhani" për Zogun që iku 2 ditësh nga Shqipëria me të jatin që u vetëshpall mbret.
Nuk diskutoni për mijëra të pastrehë e të papunë që ka Shqipëria sot, por merreni me një trutallash që qeveria i paska kthyer pronat.
Sa për Fan Nolin, lani gojën ju që flisni dhe mos hidhni histori të tipit çerdhe-kopësht, sepse Ahmet Zogu, shiti troje të Shqipërisë për të rrëzuar Fan Nolin me mercenarët sërbë-grekë.
Ti Pancho Villa apo Emilianno Zapata (si të pëlqen të të quajmë ??), nga na e nxore që Noli erdhi me forcë në pushtet??!! Në çfarë librash historie e lexove këtë??
Në fletushkat e Zogut ?? :uahaha:

----------


## panchovilla

> Na u dogj "xhani" për Zogun që iku 2 ditësh nga Shqipëria me të jatin që u vetëshpall mbret.
> Nuk diskutoni për mijëra të pastrehë e të papunë që ka Shqipëria sot, por merreni me një trutallash që qeveria i paska kthyer pronat.
> Sa për Fan Nolin, lani gojën ju që flisni dhe mos hidhni histori të tipit çerdhe-kopësht, sepse Ahmet Zogu, shiti troje të Shqipërisë për të rrëzuar Fan Nolin me mercenarët sërbë-grekë.
> Ti Pancho Villa apo Emilianno Zapata (si të pëlqen të të quajmë ??), nga na e nxore që Noli erdhi me forcë në pushtet??!! Në çfarë librash historie e lexove këtë??
> Në fletushkat e Zogut ??


Si spaska ardhur Fan NOli me force. Cfare robsh. Kur ka ardhur Noli me force Ahmet Zogu ka ikur ne Serbi(Ky fakt me indinjon mua dhe shume shqiptare te tjere). Por nuk eshte gjithcka zi si mundoheni ta tregoni ju e shume te tjere.
Shko lexo pak histori dhe hajde diskuto.

----------


## Humdinger

> Si spaska ardhur Fan NOli me force. Cfare robsh. Kur ka ardhur Noli me force Ahmet Zogu ka ikur ne Serbi(Ky fakt me indinjon mua dhe shume shqiptare te tjere). Por nuk eshte gjithcka zi si mundoheni ta tregoni ju e shume te tjere.
> Shko lexo pak histori dhe hajde diskuto.


O historian !!
Të pyeta në ÇFARË LIBRASH e ke lexuar ardhjen e Nolit me forcë??
Mund të na i japësh ta lexojmë?? :uahaha:

----------


## panchovilla

> O historian !!
> T&#235; pyeta n&#235; &#199;FAR&#203; LIBRASH e ke lexuar ardhjen e Nolit me forc&#235;??
> Mund t&#235; na i jap&#235;sh ta lexojm&#235;??


Te libri i historise per shkolle te mesme. Liber shkollor. Liber i botuar pas '90.
Truri yt ka ndaluar te komunizmi i viteve te '70 besoj. :buzeqeshje:  Pikerisht nuk te fajesoj.

----------


## Julius

Shyqyr more qe e beme me shtepi te birin e mbretit. I lumte Doktorit! Me kujtohet ai filmi shqiptar tani me Andon Ledhin. E mbani mend ate kalamaun e vogel qe bridhte me nje leter ne dore neper shtepi e thoshte:
- autorizimi eeeee autorizimi??
Paska marre tema nje rrjedhe interesante. Vertet Fan Noli erdhi me force ne pushtet, po Revolucioni francez nuk u be me force?? T'u pergjigjen nje cike ketyre pyetjeve sancho-panchovilla qe qenka indinjuar qe Zogu paska ik ne Serbi. Mua ne fakt me indinjon me shume fakti qe Zogun qaraman e mori Serbi edhe e solli perdore ne Shqiperi. Nejse me sa duket, na ngeli Zogu ne dere. Do ia degjojme edhe ketij kengen s'kemi c'bejme!! Mire e tha ama Humdinger cna intereson  se e mori apo jo Zogu autorizimin?? Nga ballkoni i shtepise se re shpresoj ti vene syte te sheshi i ashtuquajtur "Omonia" ne Tirane aty ku jane te papunet. Apo shtepia e re i shikon ne tjeter drejtim??
 Ceshtja eshte shume e thjeshte. Ky qe thoni ju, Zogu zbriti me nje si bicim koalicioni ne zgjedhjet qe kaluan. I mori ca vota me thene te drejten. Doktori, pasi vuri re se ne Mbreterine e shpendeve ka rene gripi donte qe te mos ti ftohej Zogu kshu i gjeti nje strehe te  ne mes te Tiranes edhe e vuri kllocke Zogun qe te ngrohe vezet. Vezet e Zogut bashke me vezet e doktorit do e kthejne bashkine e Tiranes ne  "pulari blu" ne zgjedhjet lokale qe do kemi mot. Mire mbeci!

----------


## panchovilla

> Shyqyr more qe e beme me shtepi te birin e mbretit. I lumte Doktorit! Me kujtohet ai filmi shqiptar tani me Andon Ledhin. E mbani mend ate kalamaun e vogel qe bridhte me nje leter ne dore neper shtepi e thoshte:
> - autorizimi eeeee autorizimi??
> Paska marre tema nje rrjedhe interesante. Vertet Fan Noli erdhi me force ne pushtet, po Revolucioni francez nuk u be me force?? T'u pergjigjen nje cike ketyre pyetjeve sancho-panchovilla qe qenka indinjuar qe Zogu paska ik ne Serbi. Mua ne fakt me indinjon me shume fakti qe Zogun qaraman e mori Serbi edhe e solli perdore ne Shqiperi. Nejse me sa duket, na ngeli Zogu ne dere. Do ia degjojme edhe ketij kengen s'kemi c'bejme!! Mire e tha ama Humdinger cna intereson  se e mori apo jo Zogu autorizimin?? Nga ballkoni i shtepise se re shpresoj ti vene syte te sheshi i ashtuquajtur "Omonia" ne Tirane aty ku jane te papunet. Apo shtepia e re i shikon ne tjeter drejtim??
>  Ceshtja eshte shume e thjeshte. Ky qe thoni ju, Zogu zbriti me nje si bicim koalicioni ne zgjedhjet qe kaluan. I mori ca vota me thene te drejten. Doktori, pasi vuri re se ne Mbreterine e shpendeve ka rene gripi donte qe te mos ti ftohej Zogu kshu i gjeti nje strehe te  ne mes te Tiranes edhe e vuri kllocke Zogun qe te ngrohe vezet. Vezet e Zogut bashke me vezet e doktorit do e kthejne bashkine e Tiranes ne  "pulari blu" ne zgjedhjet lokale qe do kemi mot. Mire mbeci!


Je komik.  :buzeqeshje:  Por thuji nje cike ketij robit se nuk kundershtohet gjithcka me peralla. KY e ditka historine kaq mire si si din keto faktet.

----------


## Humdinger

> Te libri i historise per shkolle te mesme. Liber shkollor. Liber i botuar pas '90.
> Truri yt ka ndaluar te komunizmi i viteve te '70 besoj. Pikerisht nuk te fajesoj.


Ti tru 2006-ta !!
Sipas teje edhe PD-ja erdhi me forcë në pushtet në 1992 ??!!
Cili revolucion ska pasur kryengritje o Emiliano Zapata??
Por nuk mund të quash revolucion apo kryengritje ardhjen e Zogut me hordhi serbo-greke në pushtet o historian i 2006-tës. Mercenarët u paguan me troje shqiptare o Emilioano...me Shën Naumin , perlë të cilën e kanë maqedonasit sot. Hapi sytë e lexo më mirë. se do gjesh atë çfarë të duhet për të ditur etapat dhe rregullat e një revolucioni apo kryengritjeje, quaje si të duash. 
Ai Pancho Villa që ke ti për shenjt, mori mercenarë që bëri kryengritjen o Pancho ??!!
Rritu dhe ca që të kuptosh Emiliano Zapata ...aka Pancho Villa.
Hajde bye

----------


## dielli qe lind

Eshte per te ardhur keq kur sheh diskutime te ketilla per historine e Shqiperise,sepse e kupton fare mire sa eshte e deformuar ajo.

----------


## panchovilla

> Ti tru 2006-ta !!
> Sipas teje edhe PD-ja erdhi me forcë në pushtet në 1992 ??!!
> Cili revolucion ska pasur kryengritje o Emiliano Zapata??
> Por nuk mund të quash revolucion apo kryengritje ardhjen e Zogut me hordhi serbo-greke në pushtet o historian i 2006-tës. Mercenarët u paguan me troje shqiptare o Emilioano...me Shën Naumin , perlë të cilën e kanë maqedonasit sot. Hapi sytë e lexo më mirë. se do gjesh atë çfarë të duhet për të ditur etapat dhe rregullat e një revolucioni apo kryengritjeje, quaje si të duash. 
> Ai Pancho Villa që ke ti për shenjt, mori mercenarë që bëri kryengritjen o Pancho ??!!
> Rritu dhe ca që të kuptosh Emiliano Zapata ...aka Pancho Villa.
> Hajde bye


*Pra arma jote eshte ti fshish mesazhet edhe pse nuk te ofendova fare. Ja perseri po te them ma rob koti se ti s'paska ne forum.*

----------


## Qerim

Shume mire qe qeveria kreu kete veprim.

ps. duhet te kemi kujdes se edhe trashegimtaret e Enver Hoxhes do kerkojne pas ca vitesh muzeun kombetar.

----------


## Toro

Eshte fatkeqesi kombetare qe akoma mbas 50 vjetesh komunizem, sot ka "hajvane" me dy kembe qe flasin ne "emer te popullit" ....Nderkohe qe qeveria e sotme , e zgjedhur me vote te rregullt nga populli, kur merr vendim, vendimi nuk na qenka i popullit.....Deri  kur shqiptaret e RSH do te qurraviten ne "emer te popullit"?

Kur do te vije ajo dite qe ne Shqiperi te zbatohet ligji dhe te respektohet prona? Kur? Kur do te heshtin dhe do te ndalojne te "shqetesohen" per popullin ata te cilet nuk i ka zgjedhur populli? Kur do ti jepet fund terminologjise marksiste leniniste? Kur shqiptaret do te fillojne te gjykojne me ligje dhe jo te paragjykojne me ndjenja?

----------


## ArberXYZ

Oborri i Leka Zogut perbehet nga:

Leka Zogu vet, per fat te keq ka mbetur qyryk qe nga koha e gjermanit  :perqeshje: pp

Princi Leka, princ leshi kuptohet, pale na e quan veten "princ i shqiptareve" megjithese osht hungarezo-anglez

Fluturak Germenji, eshte pa profesion, vetem si zedhenes mund te punoje,,,

2 qen rrace

5 truproje zazak afrike



****Goxha oborr :P

----------

